# 17x80 Clausing Colchester



## FowlerBlades (Sep 9, 2017)

Got this bad boy all the way from Massachusetts to Georgia a couple days ago, I'll have a youtube of the trip up as soon as it finishes loading.

I'm SUPER happy with the condition of the machine, less than .003 of wear on the ways.  Everything moves smooth and clean

Came with:
3 Jaw chuck
4 Jaw chuck
Taper attachement
Steady Rest
Follow Rest
Aloris tool post with 1 holder
Face Plate
Coolant pump and a Kool Mist

Now I need to source a VFD to get 3ph power to it


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks like a very nice lathe! Congratulations.


----------

